# Older hymer s540 help



## mortcars (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi anyone here got or know about Hymer S540's?

I'm going to view a 1978 model, looks complete and has has the roof/walls replaced after a leak, it's all back together now with new cushions ect.

Starts, stops, drives BUT it's in Amsterdam 

Any info would be appreciated

Dan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Be careful-that water leak may have done some seriously expensive damage . . Go look at others instead.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Aha, can help you out on that. Amsterdam is in Holland. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Like your idea of having one of the early models, they do look great, but I would advise you to take note of what other posts have said.

Unless it has got a photographic record of the problems and the remedial work done I would leave it well alone, as there is no way of knowing what continuing problems will develop.

Unless of course you have plenty of money to throw away on it.
Make the head rule your heart on this one. Sorry.

cabby


----------

